# Where,s Custard



## Woodmatt (16 Jan 2022)

Morning all,
I see Custard hasn't been here since September which seems very unusual for him,does anyone know if he is ok?


----------



## Droogs (16 Jan 2022)

I've tried contacting him a couple of times over the last few months but have not had a response and Gary is normally quite quick at answering people. Do have a bit of concern building but too far away to find out


----------



## Daniel2 (16 Jan 2022)

@Droogs ,
Do you have any other means of contacting him, outside
of this forum ?


----------



## Droogs (16 Jan 2022)

Unfortunately no, i no longer have his outside contact details (as i have a new phone and didn't appear to transfer his details along with a few others)


----------



## Jameshow (16 Jan 2022)

Where is he? Perhaps a local established member could pay a visit? 

We had a similar scenario on another forum the Chap was on the floor for 4 days after stroke..


----------



## Sideways (16 Jan 2022)

I believe he is around the New Forest area.


----------



## Doris (16 Jan 2022)

I have his address (as of 2016) but obviously wouldn't post it up on here. Obviously don't want to hand it out to anyone so would be interested in a mods opinion.


----------



## MikeK (16 Jan 2022)

Doris said:


> I have his address (as of 2016) but obviously wouldn't post it up on here. Obviously don't want to hand it out to anyone so would be interested in a mods opinion.



We don't control or have any method to monitor private conversations.


----------



## Doug B (16 Jan 2022)

Perhaps he was ready for a break from forums, I noticed he last visited here back in September last year & on another forum he’s a member on it was back in July


----------



## Sgian Dubh (16 Jan 2022)

Woodmatt said:


> I see Custard hasn't been here since September which seems very unusual for him,does anyone know if he is ok?


Maybe he simply burnt himself out, couldn't take it any more and chose to withdraw? As I recall it, he came in like a whirlwind, posted seemingly numerous times every day, typically incorporating high level information with lots of detail, including images, and then disappeared. I've seen something similar with a few posters over the years; for a while they're ubiquitous, then they're gone (sometimes in a strop), but not in custard's case as far as I know. Slainte.


----------



## Jacob (16 Jan 2022)

I vaguely I recall him talking of the difficulties of making a living doing high class woodwork - maybe he went off and got a proper job?


----------



## RobinBHM (16 Jan 2022)

I believe he works for Oak furniture land now.


----------



## Doug71 (16 Jan 2022)

I think he's probably realised how much time he wasted posting on forums and decided he had to get on with some work!

He was always very helpful and went in to great detail with his posts, this does take up a lot of time.

It's not the first time he's had a break from posting.









Where's Custard?


Last seen over 6 weeks ago. Anyone know where he is and why he hasn't posted? Anyone know him in real life, and know that he's OK?




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## doctor Bob (16 Jan 2022)

Maybe Rhubarb came back and they have reformed the double act.


----------



## Woodmatt (17 Jan 2022)

I can understand him not posting as that does take time especially too the lengths he was going with help ect but to not even come on to see what else is being posted,hope he is ok


----------



## furnace (17 Jan 2022)

Gary kindly invited me via PM to visit him in the New Forest when restrictions had eased, but when I reached out a while back I received no reply. A nice chap and I hope he's OK. If anyone can contact him, I'd love to pass on my contact details. I don't live too far away and have friends to visit in the New Forest
M


----------



## space.dandy (17 Jan 2022)

Daniel2 said:


> @Droogs ,
> Do you have any other means of contacting him, outside
> of this forum ?



I have his private contact details and have sent him an email enquiring about his wellbeing. If I don't get a response then I'll follow up with a letter or a drive-by.


----------



## BucksDad (17 Jan 2022)

Rumour has it Doctor Bob made him an offer he can't refuse and he now spends his days operating the dovetailing machine for endless oak drawers and cutting veneered MDF on the slider to 600mm.


----------



## John Brown (17 Jan 2022)

I hope he's OK. Custard was always at the saintly end of the spectrum, forum-wise. Always helpful, very knowledgeable and way too smart to get drawn into pointless confrontations. I wish I had even one of those qualities.


----------



## doctor Bob (17 Jan 2022)

John Brown said:


> I hope he's OK. Custard was always at the saintly end of the spectrum, forum-wise. Always helpful, very knowledgeable and way too smart to get drawn into pointless confrontations. I wish I had even one of those qualities.


I think you have 2 out of 3, I think I score 2 as well, but that 3rd is a killer


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Jan 2022)




----------



## D_W (17 Jan 2022)

I couldn't speculate on personal reasons, and wouldn't want to. But what Custard did was try to talk about the bits of making on a woodworking forum, and sooner or later, when you actually do high quality work and post about it, you start to realize it's a waste of time. There's no reciprocation and the discussion you get back often isn't meaningful. 

It's probably not by chance that most of the folks who do fine work come in blazing and then at some point realize they're wasting their time. That's not what woodworking forums have ever really been about and the discussion can only advance so far.


----------



## Droogs (17 Jan 2022)

Custard is fine, he is just busy and felt he was spending too much time on the forum and not getting other things done. I am sure he appreciates everyone's concern


----------



## space.dandy (17 Jan 2022)

I'm very happy to report that all is well with Custard. He has chosen to take a break from the forums because, in his words, he found that writing about woodworking was distracting him from actually doing it.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (17 Jan 2022)

space.dandy said:


> I'm very happy to report that all is well with Custard. He has chosen to take a break from the forums because, in his words, he found that writing about woodworking was distracting him from actually doing it.


And writing about it for no recompense can get wearing. I can't say I blame him for backing off because it seemed very likely to me that he put a great deal of effort and time into the information he presented here. I can sympathise because I used to get paid (not very much admittedly) for writing articles for woodworking magazines. One of the main reasons for stopping was the time and effort I had to put in for quite small reward ended up hacking me off so I stopped. I realise it's not exactly the same situation, but there are similarities.

I've never been a particularly prolific poster in this or other forums. I've been here since about 2004, I think, and my post count is still below 3,000. Over time my responses to questions in forums have got shorter and less technical than they used to. I also believe I've become more selective about which threads I'll get involved in. There are quite a number of questions that appear where I think I could offer help, but for some reason I just can't get the enthusiasm to put together an answer, especially if a decent answer requires quite a bit of technical input, perhaps really needing drawings or photographs to add clarity, even if those images are already available on my computer. Slainte.


----------



## TRITON (17 Jan 2022)

MikeK said:


> We don't control or have any method to monitor private conversations.


Yeah, only the police are interested in that type of thing


----------



## Doug B (17 Jan 2022)

Sgian Dubh said:


> And writing about it for no recompense can get wearing. I can't say I blame him for backing off because it seemed very likely to me that he put a great deal of effort and time into the information he presented here. I can sympathise because I used to get paid (not very much admittedly) for writing articles for woodworking magazines. One of the main reasons for stopping was the time and effort I had to put in for quite small reward ended up hacking me off so I stopped. I realise it's not exactly the same situation, but there are similarities.
> 
> I've never been a particularly prolific poster in this or other forums. I've been here since about 2004, I think, and my post count is still below 2,000. I think that over time my responses to questions in forums have got shorter and less technical than they used to. I also think I've become more and more selective about which threads I'll get involved in. There are quite a number of questions that appear where I think I could offer help, but for some reason I just can't get the enthusiasm to put together an answer, especially if a decent answer requires quite a bit of technical input, perhaps really needing drawings or photographs to add clarity, even if those images are already available on my computer. Slainte.




quite agree Richard


----------



## Jameshow (17 Jan 2022)

New year's resolution get off the forum and into the workshop!!


----------



## Fitzroy (17 Jan 2022)

doctor Bob said:


> I think you have 2 out of 3, I think I score 2 as well, but that 3rd is a killer


@doctor Bob oh no it's not the 3rd is easy, you don't know what you're talking about!

Glad the big pudding coverer is ok.


----------



## Peter Sefton (17 Jan 2022)

Custard gave a lot of time and experience to the forum, it's a difficult balance for professional woodworkers, a bit of a busman's holiday. 

I wish him well with his business and the rest of his personal interests or family time.


----------



## thetyreman (17 Jan 2022)

I am very thankful for Custard helping me out on here, great guy.


----------



## baldkev (17 Jan 2022)

space.dandy said:


> or a drive-by



 you cant shoot him just because he hasnt logged on lately


----------



## D_W (17 Jan 2022)

Sgian Dubh said:


> There are quite a number of questions that appear where I think I could offer help, but for some reason I just can't get the enthusiasm to put together an answer....



I think it's simpler. He posted a lot - it doesn't get used. You don't necessarily (if you're enthusiastic about the information) notice right away because there's a few happy people talking about what you've posted, but sooner or later a question comes up that you've given a good answer for and it doesn't show up, or you see no proof that it's ever used. 

Speaking in custard's shoes and not mine - I talk about things that I get a tingle from. There are too many things of feel and ease that you can't communicate in words. 

It doesn't even need to be a negative thing - it's not like he maybe blew his stack or anything, even quietly, just that he decided to prioritize his time elsewhere.


----------



## Jameshow (17 Jan 2022)

I for one know how much I value the expertise and wisdom on here given freely and without frustration at newbie questions, without such the forum wouldn't be the place it is.


----------



## baldkev (17 Jan 2022)

I do feel like im hiding on the internet instead of doing something productive  mind you, ive also learnt a lot and seen some interesting things through reading all the threads that pop up.


----------



## space.dandy (19 Jan 2022)

baldkev said:


> you cant shoot him just because he hasnt logged on lately



Really? I thought that was explicitly added to the new terms and conditions.


----------



## D_W (19 Jan 2022)

baldkev said:


> you cant shoot him just because he hasnt logged on lately



How big does a shooting board have to be to shave the soles off of custard's shoes?


----------



## baldkev (19 Jan 2022)

D_W said:


> How big does a shooting board have to be to shave the soles off of custard's shoes?


 Pretty big


----------



## Woodmatt (20 Jan 2022)

Well I asked the original question,whatever his reasons for not posting I'm just pleased to hear he is ok.The trade and society need people like him who give of their time as well as receive


----------

